# Arariba Ligero



## Penl8the (Dec 28, 2013)

Hello Everyone Happy New Year.

I found these 4 Arariba blanks from my local hangout. One of the nicest blanks I have seen for a while. Yes, I had to google it. Have a read about this wood here --> Arariba 

The pen kit is Ligero. Finished it with CA (many coats).

Comments are welcome.

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## BarbS (Dec 28, 2013)

Those are wonderful, and a very fine kit I'd not seen before. Nicely done!


----------



## jmurray (Dec 28, 2013)

Sweet looking stuff, those barcodes look expensive, would I be out of line asking how much you paid? Edit: I zoomed in 2.95 seems like a fair price :)


----------



## Kevin (Dec 28, 2013)

I love the contrast and the kit is exquisite. I have a full plate for the foreseeable future but I hope one day to offer a trade for a pen just like that if you might be interested. Few pens ever excite me but that one really blows my skirt up.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## manbuckwal (Dec 28, 2013)

Wood and kit compliment each other very nicely ! Exquisite !


----------



## manbuckwal (Dec 28, 2013)

Kevin said:


> I love the contrast and the kit is exquisite. I have a full plate for the foreseeable future but I hope one day to offer a trade for a pen just like that if you might be interested. Few pens ever excite me but that one really blows my skirt up.



That'd be a sight for sure !


----------



## Penl8the (Dec 28, 2013)

Thank you for your kind words everyone.

Hi Kevin,

What do you have to trade? I have been looking for Madrone, Red Malle burl and Aboyna burl pen blanks.



Kevin said:


> I love the contrast and the kit is exquisite. I have a full plate for the foreseeable future but I hope one day to offer a trade for a pen just like that if you might be interested. Few pens ever excite me but that one really blows my skirt up.


----------



## manbuckwal (Dec 28, 2013)

Where are these kits available ? I've come up blank so far ...... lol


----------



## longbeard (Dec 28, 2013)

Great looking pens. Nice job on the finish also.


Harry ( plane jane wood looks great sometimes ) M


----------



## longbeard (Dec 28, 2013)

manbuckwal said:


> Where are these kits available ? I've come up blank so far ...... lol


 
I could be wrong, but i think these kits are discontinued. Smitty's Penworks carried these a few years back i think, but does not now. The "El Grande" will be the closest thing to these.
http://www.arizonasilhouette.com/category/el-grande-pen-kits.html


Harry ( i enjoy helping others ) M


----------



## manbuckwal (Dec 29, 2013)

longbeard said:


> I could be wrong, but i think these kits are discontinued. Smitty's Penworks carried these a few years back i think, but does not now. The "El Grande" will be the closest thing to these.
> http://www.arizonasilhouette.com/category/el-grande-pen-kits.html
> 
> 
> Harry ( i enjoy helping others ) M


Thanks Harry, that's what I was wondering . The accents on this pen look nicer IMO than the El grande .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rdabpenman (Dec 29, 2013)

Looks great from here Branden.
Well done.
Reminds me of Tulip Wood.

Les


----------



## Penl8the (Dec 29, 2013)

Hello manbuckwal (Yosemite Sam),

The only site I could find where they still carry this kit is ... http://www.theturnersworkshop.co.uk.../ligero-silver-plated-rollerball-pen-kit.html

They are listed as £7.25 each. One GBP = ~$1.64 USD ... plus shipping.

Branden



manbuckwal said:


> Where are these kits available ? I've come up blank so far ...... lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Dec 29, 2013)

Th


Penl8the said:


> Hello manbuckwal (Yosemite Sam),
> 
> The only site I could find where they still carry this kit is ... http://www.theturnersworkshop.co.uk.../ligero-silver-plated-rollerball-pen-kit.html
> 
> ...


thanks !


----------

